# dropped laptop. now overheating?



## princeofnam (May 30, 2009)

i dropped my laptop and now my fan doesn't spin. i've had a broken fan before, but my processor rarely reaches 75 C in less than 10 minutes. it's pretty odd and pretty disheartening. putting a laptop cooling pad underneath doesn't help things either. suggestions?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

May have just bumped out the connector. Can you get inside the chassis?


----------



## princeofnam (May 30, 2009)

i can try


----------



## princeofnam (May 30, 2009)

i failed. i don't want to bother in taking out the motherboard


----------



## Hamada90 (Aug 21, 2010)

I understand you, but unfortunely I think thats your only chance of fixing it.

Ive disassembled tons of laptops, and its always a pain in the *** making everything back to normal after youve done it. So if youre not extremely good with your hands, I suggest you let a professional do it, since going as deep as trying to fix the fan can be a real *****.


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

I have to agree with Hamada90, unless there is a bottom panel that gives you access to the CPU fan and you aren't really good with taking things apart then let someone take it apart that knows how to do so and knows how to do it well.
I have also taken many laptops apart and I can tell you from experience it is tough, specially if you are trying to get all the screws back in.


----------



## Hamada90 (Aug 21, 2010)

visseroth said:


> I have to agree with Hamada90, unless there is a bottom panel that gives you access to the CPU fan and you aren't really good with taking things apart then let someone take it apart that knows how to do so and knows how to do it well.
> I have also taken many laptops apart and I can tell you from experience it is tough, specially if you are trying to get all the screws back in.


Ah yes, I consider myself good too but when it comes down to the screws, no matter how good i try to do it in the end when im done its usually like "hey...where were there extra two screws supposed to be!" haha


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Aren't those extra screws supposed to go in the "extra screw bin"?

j/k. Sound advice from visseroth and Hamada.

If you do decide to take you computer apart, be sure to note where everything goes. Keep a "screw map". Draw a simple diagram and mark the screw locations on it. It is a little tedious, but you will be happy you did it in the long run.

But... Before you make a decision, you should give us the Brand/Model of the laptop. This will help us with pointers and procedures.

-GZ


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

this has nothing to do with water cooling so I am going to move to the appropriate section of the forum


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

Yea, I usually take multi colored markers and mark spots where the screws go, that seems to help a great deal.
But yea, at one time, before I got good at putting all the screws back in I actually was starting to make a small screw bin 

My dad's big screen TV was a prime example recently. I had the thing in pieces all over his livingroom because it wouldn't turn on anymore and I needed to replace the power supply and he asked, "You going to get all those screws and pieces back in?", I stated, "Yep, sure will, this is like taking a really big laptop apart. I have PLENTY of experience".

I ended up getting everything back in but must have lost some screws at some point because two screws on the back panel that screw the HDMI ports to the panel so they don't wiggle got lost. So basically I got all the screws in, so many so that I was missing some. What do ya do then? LOL :4-dontkno :grin:


----------



## jaythorpe522 (Sep 7, 2010)

visseroth said:


> So basically I got all the screws in, so many so that I was missing some. What do ya do then? LOL :4-dontkno :grin:


www.duckbrand.com


[as if it needed to be said...]


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

jaythorpe522 said:


> [url]www.duckbrand.com[/URL]
> 
> 
> [as if it needed to be said...]


:lol:


----------

